# ? On Excede



## Mills1950 (Feb 26, 2012)

For those of you that have used Excede in goats----where do you give the subq injection???  In cattle it is recommended to give in the ear or behind the ear, since using Excede is off label in goats, I'm not sure where to give it.  Thanks, david


----------



## dhansen (Feb 26, 2012)

What is it used for?


----------



## Mills1950 (Feb 26, 2012)

Excede (ceftiofur) is a broad spectrum cephalosporin antibiotic.  Believe it is somewhat new ----approved uses are in cattle, swine, and horses


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2012)

I give all my SQ injections on the neck down by where it goes into the body. Seems to have a lot of skin that you can pull and tent. It really doesn't matter where you inject though. I love Excede. I keep it on hand all the time.


----------



## Mills1950 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!!!  I was just ready to pm you about the use of Excede because I knew you have used it.  This is for my 12 day old goat and it's already hard enough to find a place to give it ...    Thanks david


----------

